# 4G services coming in India



## masterkd (Apr 4, 2012)

*First 4G service to be launched in Calcutta*



> Hard to believe in this bleak season but Calcutta is indeed set to launch a revolution this month.
> 
> The city will be the epicentre of the broadband revolution with telecom giant Bharti Airtel preparing to launch the country’s first 4G service later this month.
> 
> ...



*Source*


----------



## amjath (Apr 4, 2012)

Atleast make 3G price cheaper and better tariff


----------



## Minion (Apr 4, 2012)

So what? 3g prices are skyrocket even for gprs they are having caps it will take a decade for 3g to be cheap in india.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 4, 2012)

^^ I guess 4G might reduce 3g prices by 10-25%


----------



## robbinghood (Apr 4, 2012)

4G?? Let us use 3G properly first!


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 4, 2012)

First make 3G uncapped and cheap..
LTE would be too much


----------



## theserpent (Apr 4, 2012)

Well....I really hope 4g makes 3g cheap.
But Its to fast.Airtel doesnt even provide proper 3g in my area .


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah, even the qualcomm guys were talking about this in today's conference.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 4, 2012)

10 MB limit or 100MB?


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 4, 2012)

They don't even have 3G in Salt Lake area.


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Apr 4, 2012)

If tariffs are good than it is great news otherwise it is a flopshow like 3G


----------



## HellFragger (Apr 4, 2012)

i really don't understand, as to why carriers want to hoard bandwidth. agreed, operational costs play a part, but wider acceptance and proliferation will mean similar profits at low costs also. 
they are really not aggressive enough at 3G marketing. they are still using conventional methods of advertising.

as for 4G....yeah right....here is a joke that will soon be seen on Airtel website : " Rs 100 for 100MB data pack 4G, validity 1 day "

more like validity f-ing 1 min !


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 4, 2012)

HellFragger said:


> i really don't understand, as to why carriers want to hoard bandwidth. agreed, operational costs play a part, but wider acceptance and proliferation will mean similar profits at low costs also.
> they are really not aggressive enough at 3G marketing. they are still using conventional methods of advertising.
> 
> as for 4G....yeah right....here is a joke that will soon be seen on Airtel website : " Rs 100 for 100MB data pack 4G, validity 1 day "
> ...


Nah.. it will be like

400 MB/month
Price: 1K


----------



## HellFragger (Apr 5, 2012)

lulz...

my friend in US sent me a screen shot showing 28Mbps speeds on 4G LTE...i asked him what is his data cap....turns out 5GB 

but they do get super fast landline 30mbps internet for dirt cheap rates


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 5, 2012)

i think abhishek bachan will make another troll ad for 4g...


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 5, 2012)

HellFragger said:


> lulz...
> 
> my friend in US sent me a screen shot showing 28Mbps speeds on 4G LTE...i asked him what is his data cap....turns out 5GB
> 
> but they do get super fast landline 30mbps internet for dirt cheap rates


So what's 3G to us, 4G is to them..



gopi_vbboy said:


> i think abhishek bachan will make another troll ad for 4g...


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Wait for RIL to join d party and than only we will see the real competition between these telcos, and price cuts in tariffs


----------



## icebags (Apr 5, 2012)

3G has several limitations that doesn't allow it to be cheap. 4G addresses those. If 4G gets popularity, then 3G will probably be extinct.

Anyways, what 4G capable handsets are there in market now ?


----------



## mAYHEM (Apr 5, 2012)

Dont even have 3G at my place they are talking about 4G
Even 3G doesn't look feasible with all those MB limits.During my stay in HK I had Unlimited 3G for around Rs.1200 and Unlimited LTE for Rs 3000 + modem rental.Avg speeds 6 Mbps for 3G and 45 to 60 Mbps for LTE.
Instead of coming up with 2G,3G,4G...100G they should try to focus on making Internet affordable.


----------



## puli44 (Apr 5, 2012)

first of all provide proper 3g at feasble costs ...then think about 4 G


----------



## theserpent (Apr 5, 2012)

But will 4g.Make the normal internet plans cheaper(Broadband)?
I hope 4G reduces 3G rates


----------



## amjath (Apr 5, 2012)

Our country really sucks in the hands of this politicians, even broadband is not cheaper.

Can u guys check the broadband tariff provided by Virgin media in UK, u ll come to know where we actually are


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Apr 6, 2012)

I heard (may be rumors) somewhere that reliance Industries (Mukesh ambani owned) will roll out 4G with data rate of Rs 10/GB and tablet with capacitive screen cost just 3.5 K


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 8, 2012)

Reliance plans for Rs10/GB 4G plans. Plus, 4G tablets for as low as 3.5k

I have high hopes this time.


----------



## bsnlapp (Aug 13, 2012)

masterkd said:


> *First 4G service to be launched in Calcutta*
> *Source*




GUESS WHAT...!!??   Airtel plays a good role in Brainwashing people with annoying (made in AP or MH network backhaul) 
2G voice, 3G and 4G.  
Hey..people.. team work of airtel with the indian government is the key to policy makers
no wonder.. they can afford a 90 second advertisement on TV.

AIRTEL'S  4G SERVICE ZUCKS IN BANGALORE WITH BANDWIDTH OF 9-14 Mbps
QC - Quality Control Grades are D+ on PINGTEST and other QC software

Is it worth paying for fair usage of 9 GB for Rs 1400 ??  
3G never got cheaper in the first place.... you are basically paying 1500 for 10GB... and you claim.. the tera..mera..ad on tv

VERIZON'S 4G OFFERS JITTER FREE BANDWIDTH OF 45 Mbps in New York. 
Not the famous fair usage policy inventors like the MH or AP indian politicians

We shall hope for other BWA players like Aircel and Infotel.

Checkout my 3G modem... 

*www.speedtest.net/result/2115790767.png


----------



## Usui1811 (Aug 20, 2012)

Indian mobile net would never reach to the speed which the name literally means, our GPRS was always quite slower than EDGE of other countries, our 3G was about 2.5 GB and i am sure that the so called 4G would merely be of 3G speed.


----------



## pramudit (Aug 20, 2012)

got this airtel 4g speedtest.... (searched over internet)
*i.imgur.com/pUMkE.png


----------



## Terabyte (Aug 20, 2012)

^AFAIK in Banglore Airtel has the best service!

Why bump a 4 month old thread?


----------



## Usui1811 (Aug 21, 2012)

Terabyte said:


> Why bump a 4 month old thread?


Oh well, it was 4 month old, but the person above me just posted few days back and well it was quite high above in the latest forum posts, so couldnt say it was that old.


----------



## deepaksharma (Sep 7, 2012)

any news when these services coming to delhi ... the 3g services given by mobile operators are really sucked up.... they need to go with the change ....


----------



## shaurya.malik88 (Sep 11, 2012)

masterkd said:


> *First 4G service to be launched in Calcutta*
> 
> 
> 
> *Source*




Hope that it is also not mired in yet another political controversy.


----------



## corin.bhutani (Sep 20, 2012)

Bharti Airtel really do well by launching this service. It seems that 4g is going much fater than the 3d services. But i think it should be launch in some other areas like Delhi, Punjab, Haryana…


----------



## Ashokkumar01cbe (Sep 25, 2012)

And data cost will be around  50 Rs for 10 MB....


----------



## freshseasons (Sep 25, 2012)

Ohh what's the use. We could be into 6G services at 80 Rs per MB and just checking those news on Google would set us back by 50Rs. 

 Thank you but sorry we are not interested at this tariff. You see We still get News Magazines in hard paperback cheaper than these.


----------



## munish51 (Sep 28, 2012)

Till date many of us are not even handy with 3G so there is nothing to think about the 4G services so far. 
But yes it would be good for current 3G users since the package price of their existing 3D connection will definitely go down.


----------

